# Neve na Sanábria (Espanha) a norte de Bragança Novembro 2005



## Dan (18 Nov 2005 às 16:27)

Algumas fotos de neve na Sanábria (Espanha), uma serra que fica a norte de Bragança.


----------



## Birlao (18 Nov 2005 às 19:56)

Estão boas as fotos mas não se vê muita neve. A que altitude foi isso mais ou menos?


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2005 às 20:14)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> Estão boas as fotos mas não se vê muita neve. A que altitude foi isso mais ou menos?



Estas fotos são de uma área com 1700 metros de altitude onde a neve já não era muita. Em cotas mais elevadas (1900-2000m) havia bem mais, só que estava muito nevoeiro e ainda era um pouco longe.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 16:56)

Algumas fotos da Serra da Nogueira esta tarde (neve e sincelo).














Esta, a uma cota mais baixa.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 18:14)

Belas fotos Dan, a pouca neve que caiu ao menos deu para cobrir tudo de branco!


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2005 às 19:25)

Pois, como prometido cá vão as imagens subida à serra.
Temperatura ao chegar:




Estas são da zona junto ao planalto  de Castro Laboreiro (1000m/1100m)











Alguém sabe que animal deixa este rasto?? (eu não sei!)









Estas foram tiradas na zona do Parque Nacional em Lamas de Mouro (800m)





outra





Resumindo: Esteve o frio necessário para uma grande nevada mas, como já vem sido hábito, faltaram as precipitações como as de antigamente! Na zona de Castro Laboreiro a espessura da neve estava em 5cm, em Lamas de Mouro não havia propriamente espessura, só uma camadinha


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 19:43)

Excelente Minho!! Ainda bem que temos alguem para nos mostrar o que se passa por essas terras, nessa zona do Castro Laboreiro caiu bem mais neve que por aqui!


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2005 às 19:46)

Estas situações de Norte/Noroeste são muito propícias a grandes nevões por esta zona. Mas desta vez não percebi bem o que se passou....


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 20:43)

As fotos estão muito bonitas


----------



## LUPER (26 Nov 2005 às 22:51)

Alguem me pode explicar como se mete fotos aqui? Obrigado desde já 






[/URL][/IMG]

Isto é a descer o caramulo ao pé de Sao joao do monte


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2005 às 01:32)

Luper,

Que bom nevão apanhaste... a nebulosidade deve ter entrado por NO não? Porque cá no extremo norte não caiu uma pinga toda a tarde...


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2005 às 02:56)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Alguem me pode explicar como se mete fotos aqui? Obrigado desde já



Luper, assumindo que estás a utilizar o imageshack para upload das imagens, 1º convém reduzir a resolução da imagem e isso podes fazê-lo no imageshack no momento do upload. Clicando na check-box "Resize Image" e escolhendo 640x480 (penso ser uma resolução suficiente). Depois do upload estar completo, na página de informação da imagem que foi colocada copias o último link (o que diz "Direct link to image" ).
De seguida, só tens de pegar nesse link e colar na mensagem. Após colar na mensagem, seleccionas o link e carregas em "Insert Image" e o editor coloca no início do link a etiqueta 
	
	



```
[IMG]
```
 e no fim a etiqueta 
	
	



```
[/IMG]
```
. Certifica-te que não tem espaços nem paragrafos entre a etiqueta e o link. Não sei se me expliquei.... senão sempre posso colocar aqui uns screenshots....


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2005 às 11:14)

Também caiu bem no Caramulo!


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2005 às 11:51)

Mais umas fotos de ontem.

Esta é de um aguaceiro de neve rolada (graupel).





O aspecto desse tipo de neve é este (pequenos grãos de gelo brancos e opacos de baixa densidade).


----------



## GranNevada (27 Nov 2005 às 14:17)

Boas !
Afinal não cheguei a ir a Pitões , mas posso dizer que ontem nevou de manhã aqui no Sameiro a partir dos 500 m.! Derreteu logo a seguir ...
Acima dos 700 m. está tudo mais ou menos branco . Nevou a cotas mais baixas , mas derreteu ou não chegou a coalhar .
Aqui em Braga choveu com apenas 3,3 C ontem de manhã .
De tarde fui ao Sameiro . Já não havia neve nenhuma , mas a temp. era de 1 C às 16 horas .
Hoje de manhã é provável que tenha nevado lá em cima outra vez , embora pouco . Digo isto porque aqui na cidade chovia hoje de manhã com 4 graus . Assim , lá em cima devia ser neve .
Logo já me informo disso - tenho um amigo que trabalha lá em cima na GNR !
Bem , até logo .

PS - boas fotos , mas algumas um pouco pequenas ...


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2005 às 15:13)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> PS - boas fotos , mas algumas um pouco pequenas ...



Se clicares nessas fotos elas abrem.


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2005 às 18:06)

La fotos son preciosas!!.   . Castro Laboreiro y Lamas de Moura sí sé donde están: en el parque Nacional Peneda-Geres, muy cerquita de la provincia de Ourense. Pero, ¿dónde está el Caramulo?.

 Por cierto, la foto en la que sale el rastro de una animal, yo diría que se trata del rastro de un topillo del género _Microtus_, o bien de un topo ibérico (_Talpa occidentalis_). Pero esta última opción me parece muy rara. Nota: Sólo puede ser topo ibérico y no europeo (_Talpa europaea_) porque esta última especie no habita en Portugal. Las poblaciones más cercanas a Portugal de esta última especie están en Palencia. En cualquier caso yo creo que se trata de un _Microtus_ 

 Me encanta la zona de Lamas de Moura. Los bosques que has fotografiado Minho tienen alguna secuoya de repoblación me parece. Muy bonitas.

 También son preciosas las de la Sierra de Nogueira, Dan. Esa con un primer plano de las acículas de un pinheiro  me encanta   

 Un abrazo


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2005 às 18:54)

Obrigado Pek.
A serra do Caramulo fica perto de Águeda que fica perto de Aveiro. Tem altitude máxima de 1075msnm.
Ponho a imagem do Viamichelin:





Está assinalado por uma circunferência


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2005 às 19:03)

Muito obrigado Minho. 

 Me queda pendiente hacer una viaje por esa preciosa zona  . Ahora que recuerdo, tengo un amigo que estudió en Coimbra y visitó esa zona del Caramulo. Ya se me había olvidado. Soy un desastre     ¿Este año hubo por allí muchos incendios no?


----------



## Seringador (29 Nov 2005 às 12:20)

Boas a todos,

Também tenho umas fotos mas, são demasiado grandes para postar, irei redimensionar e depois mostra-las-ei!  
No marão no sábado nevou a partir dos 600 m antes de chegar a Ansiães, no sentido Porto-Vila Real, situação que se confirmou e ainda bem..., agora é só esperar mais umas 3 semanas e....


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Nov 2005 às 16:25)

Alguém sabe se no passado fim de semana nevou em Vide freguesia do concelho de Seia???


----------



## jvarela (29 Nov 2005 às 17:24)

Antes de mais apresento-me,
Sou relativamente novo aqui neste fórum, embora nunca tenha postado já acompanho este fórum à algum tempo, não tenho conhecimentos de meteorologia, embora seja um assunto ao qual tenho grande interesse, mas infelizmente não posso/consigo estudar tudo por isso tento acompanhar este fórum e tento compreender as coisas que aqui se falam, talvez por isso nunca tenha postado (para não sair besteira  ), estou a responder ao Sr. Pedro sobre a Vide, tenho lá familiares e passo algum tempo lá, seja no verão ou Inverno e o ano passado não nevou na Vide embora tenha apanhado um grande nevão nas Pedras Lavradas. Obrigado a todos por aquilo que “falam” aqui.
Jorge Varela


----------



## jvarela (29 Nov 2005 às 17:26)

Não tendo respondido aqui vai..... no Sabado nevou na Vide, embora não a tenha deixado branca, não tendo tambem ficado muito tempo.
Jorge Varela


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2005 às 17:59)

jvarela disse:
			
		

> Antes de mais apresento-me,
> Sou relativamente novo aqui neste fórum, embora nunca tenha postado já acompanho este fórum à algum tempo, não tenho conhecimentos de meteorologia, embora seja um assunto ao qual tenho grande interesse, mas infelizmente não posso/consigo estudar tudo por isso tento acompanhar este fórum e tento compreender as coisas que aqui se falam, talvez por isso nunca tenha postado (para não sair besteira  ), estou a responder ao Sr. Pedro sobre a Vide, tenho lá familiares e passo algum tempo lá, seja no verão ou Inverno e o ano passado não nevou na Vide embora tenha apanhado um grande nevão nas Pedras Lavradas. Obrigado a todos por aquilo que “falam” aqui.
> Jorge Varela



Bem vindo Jorge Varela.

Eu também conheço bem essa região, particularmente as Pedras Lavradas (856 metros) e posso informar que voltou a nevar lá este fim de semana, tendo acumulado por volta dos 900-1000 metros.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Nov 2005 às 20:19)

Boa noite sr.Varela,

É com grande alegria que contacto com alguém da zona de Vide. É um paraíso único. Eu sou de Lisboa mas quando lá foi pela primeira vez fiquei maravilhado. Só é pena os fogos... Tenho casa na Abitureira e pode ser que algum nos encontremos no café do sr. João. 

Um abraço


----------



## jvarela (30 Nov 2005 às 11:29)

Em primeiro lugar gostaria que retira-se o "sr." pode ser mesmo jorge ou varela, realmente a Vide é um lugar maravilhoso quer pela cultura quer pelas paisagens, como sou adepto do todo-terreno não é difícil para mim me perder pelos montes e vales que lá existem sempre encantado pelos local onde passo, realmente é uma pena que se tenha perdido vastas áreas de pinhal para o fogo mas este pais é assim mesmo…… neste domingo irei para lá uma semana, sempre dá para ir até à serra durante a semana que tem menos gente   , espero poder encontra-lo um dia destes no café do João.

Cordialmente
Jorge Varela


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2005 às 07:14)

Boas a todos,

Em primeiro lugar peço desculpa de só hoje poder postar imagens da minha ida à S. da Estrela no passado Sábado, dia 26 de Novembro. Mas antes não me foi de todo possível.

Neve não havia muita pelo menos até ao Centro de Limpeza de Neve, uma vez que a estrada estava cortada aqui e não me foi possível subir mais. Frio sim havia muito, -4,5ª chegou a indicar o termómetro do carro e o vento era moderado de Nordeste o que aumentava em muito a sensação de frio, enfim o típico da S. da Estrela. 
Aqui ficam as fotos então:





Aqui na zona da "Pedra do Urso".






Vista desde a "Pedra do Urso" do Hotel da S. da Estrela nas Penhas da Saúde.






Pormenor de um dos inúmeros regatos e ribeiras.






Chalés da Montanha nas Penhas da Saúde.






Estrada Nacional 339 junto ao Centro de Limpeza de Neve.






Lago Viriato ao fundo






E por fim uma macro de Urze, parte da flora autóctone da nossa Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2005 às 12:52)

Bonitas fotos, particularmente a última.


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2005 às 16:19)

Boas fotos sim senhor! 

Qual foi a altitude máxima a que subiste?


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2005 às 17:09)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Boas fotos sim senhor!
> 
> Qual foi a altitude máxima a que subiste?




Até junto do Centro de Limpeza de Neve, acho que fica a sensivelmente 1600 mts.


----------

